# How old was your kitten/cat when you took them to their first show?



## NATPT89 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello. I'm just curious how old everyone's kitten/cat was when you took them to their first show? Would you recommend the younger the better?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I prefer getting them out early, so as close to 12 weeks as I can (which is the minimum age here, the UK might be different). But I've also shown them a little older if born during our off season.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Think they need to be 14 weeks for GCCF.


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

I think FIFe has raised their age limit to 16 weeks. I was going to bring Gunter to a show at 6 months but for various reasons I could not attend that show. The next show was a couple weeks ago so he was 8 months at his first. I don't regret not taking him earlier but now that I've been to a show, I think in future I would try to expose a new kitten as early as possible, so they get used to the experience and are comfortable with it. Obviously if they definitely don't like it I wouldn't force them to keep going!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I took mine when she was 4 months and 2 days old which is pretty much the youngest possible for FiFe (4 months). Behavioural wise, younger may be better but the most important thing is health. If you just got your kitten a few weeks earlier, I wouldn't bother with a show. The stress of moving is bad enough, why create more stress by talking it to the show...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

havoc said:


> Think they need to be 14 weeks for GCCF.


They do, and if a pedigree you didn't breed then the transfer needs to have reached the GCCF officeby 21 days before the show. However most shows close more than 21 days before show date, and the new online transfer avoids worrying about the post.


----------

